# Vandy Vape Requiem - Versatile 22mm RDA



## Timwis (21/9/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/9/20)

Now that is nice, would be great for testing new flavors as you can use one setup with the same juice and just change the airflow/tips to see how it performs as DL/MTL... going on to the list of "I want one!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Timwis (21/9/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Now that is nice, would be great for testing new flavors as you can use one setup with the same juice and just change the airflow/tips to see how it performs as DL/MTL... going on to the list of "I want one!"


On first look, it certainly grabs the interest. I got an email from Vandy Vape to tell me they have sent one!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/9/20)

Timwis said:


> On first look, it certainly grabs the interest. I got an email from Vandy Vape to tell me they have sent one!



Just remember to give them my address!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Timwis (21/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Just remember to give them my address!


Review the stuff you own and then send them review links in way of examples, you would be surprised by what you then get sent. I had to do a lot of work reviewing my own stuff before i ever got a free item then it suddenly takes off, now i get contacted via forum and Reddit PM's and Email (don't know how they even get my email half the time) to ask me how much i charge and when i say i don't take payment they can't wait to send me stuff! I even get stuff turning up in the post from the occasional manufacturer when i have had no contact with them whatsoever which i actually find worrying because how did they get my address!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Review the stuff you own and then send them review links in way of examples, you would be surprised by what you then get sent. I had to do a lot of work reviewing my own stuff before i ever got a free item then it suddenly takes off, now i get contacted via forum and Reddit PM's and Email (don't know how they even get my email half the time) to ask me how much i charge and when i say i don't take payment they can't wait to send me stuff! I even get stuff turning up in the post from the occasional manufacturer when i have had no contact with them whatsoever which i actually find worrying because how did they get my address!



Every thing is in the cloud these days! Big Brother is watching! And apparently he vapes too

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/9/20)

I Would be a crappy reviewer. It's basically going to be either: This is shite! or Ooh me like!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (21/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I Would be a crappy reviewer. It's basically going to be either: This is shite! or Ooh me like!


It gets harder not easier, and i have to hope there is a talking point or con that i can get stuck into because most things are so similar it's like Groundhog Day!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (21/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I Would be a crappy reviewer. It's basically going to be either: This is shite! or Ooh me like!


Jai Haze has made a career out of that just 95% this is shite!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Timwis (21/9/20)

I can see this looking the part on top of @vicTor's new Dovpo + Signature Tips BF device!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## vicTor (21/9/20)

Timwis said:


> I can see this looking the part on top of @vicTor's new Dovpo + Signature Tips BF device!



depending on your review ...lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (21/9/20)

vicTor said:


> depending on your review ...lol


Never buy anything just based on my review, i'm just a vaper giving my opinion and experience of using something!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Never buy anything just based on my review, i'm just a vaper giving my opinion and experience of using something!



So far, all recommendations I've followed from you have been spot on. Your vaping style is very similar to mine.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stew (21/9/20)

They don't mention anywhere if it comes with an alternative pin to the Squonking pin. When you get one for testing it would be interesting to know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stranger (21/9/20)

And I think Tim just made a very valid point.

There are reviewers and there are influence-rs, if you can spot the difference between them, you will soon know who you can trust.

With more and more vape gear coming out trying to be the be all and end all and do everything in one device, we need honest reviewers.

So thanks Tim, I put you in the above category.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (21/9/20)

Stew said:


> They don't mention anywhere if it comes with an alternative pin to the Squonking pin. When you get one for testing it would be interesting to know.


Yes it does mate, will be in the spares bag.

If you look at this pic the RDA on the right you can make out the groove of the standard pin!




And if you look at the pictures of the deck in the OP you will see the hollow of the squonk pin underneath where the coil will be positioned but if you look at this next pic it has a solid pin!

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Stew (21/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Yes it does mate, will be in the spares bag.
> 
> If you look at this pic the RDA on the right you can make our the groove of the standard pin!
> 
> ...


Thanks very much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (21/9/20)

I get an email at 06.00 to tell me they are sending one and seven hours later it arrives!

P.S comes with standard pin pre-installed!

Reactions: Winner 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Cruces (25/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Review the stuff you own and then send them review links in way of examples, you would be surprised by what you then get sent. I had to do a lot of work reviewing my own stuff before i ever got a free item then it suddenly takes off, now i get contacted via forum and Reddit PM's and Email (don't know how they even get my email half the time) to ask me how much i charge and when i say i don't take payment they can't wait to send me stuff! I even get stuff turning up in the post from the occasional manufacturer when i have had no contact with them whatsoever which i actually find worrying because how did they get my address!


Lucky fish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (25/9/20)

Cruces said:


> Lucky fish.


As explained in the message you replied to, you make your own luck!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Cruces (25/9/20)

Timwis said:


> As explained in the message you replied to, you make your own luck!


Most reviews out there is pretty generic and it’s disappointing. Especially if you’re just getting into Vaping.
A big ‘hole’ in the industry is a review after 6/12 months of continuous use.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (25/9/20)

Cruces said:


> Most reviews out there is pretty generic and it’s disappointing. Especially if you’re just getting into Vaping.
> A big ‘hole’ in the industry is a review after 6/12 months of continuous use.


I wouldn't disagree with you but i come across loads of people who say the same thing but they can't be arsed to write a detailed review of their hardware after 6/12 months!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

